# Sky Sports Golf Commentary



## shivas irons (Jan 19, 2014)

Just returned to sky sports after a number of years away and good grief what has happened to the golf coverage.Ive been watching the Euro Tour Coverage and frankly cant they come up with a better commentary team? Youve got Robert Lee and Mark Roe who just havent got the patter required for the job they keep fumbling for words and are seriously dull.Euan Murray still does a good job but what happened to The Colonel? These guys are being paid a lot of money, surely Sky can come up with some better ex players to do the job......


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 19, 2014)

There`s always Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## Ethan (Jan 19, 2014)

I like Rob Lee who I think has a dry sense of humour and good insight into the game. 

Don't like Roe much though.


----------



## Albanach (Jan 19, 2014)

Mark Roe is awful. Like the on course guys Riley, boxall, barter. Murray is excellent IMO


----------



## Robobum (Jan 19, 2014)

I like them, set the right tone and add to the coverage.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 19, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I like Rob Lee who I think has a dry sense of humour and good insight into the game. 

Don't like Roe much though.
		
Click to expand...

Agree withy the above. 

I also like to see Simon Holmes and Dennis Pugh when they are on. 

They also have some cracking guests on from time to time.


----------



## brendy (Jan 19, 2014)

Murray and Lee are grand, the rest could disappear off the telly tomorrow and I doubt too many would care.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2014)

Only person I like is when Howell is on . The rest are shocking - give me the Beeb coverage everyday 

Lee is awful , Roe and Holmes are dull as dishwater , Riley is trying to be Feherty but even more annoying 

Pugh is acceptable

Enjoy it when Butch is on

But give me Hazel , Allis , Wayne Grady and the brilliant Ken Brown every day of the week


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2014)

Why they don't get Sophie Horn on is beyond me.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 19, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why they don't get Sophie Horn on is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout :thup:


----------



## delc (Jan 19, 2014)

BBC  golf commentators are much better. Shame that they get so few events to cover!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2014)

I've never understood the downer on Mark Roe, Ok he doesn't exactly set the screen alight but I don't think he's too bad. Apparently he was one of the most popular guys on tour, maybe than influenced him getting the Job with Sky.
Ive got to switch over when Simon Holmes appears, regardless of he fact He's a good coach. He reminds me of "Tory Boy" off Harry Enfield.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only person I like is when Howell is on . The rest are shocking - give me the Beeb coverage everyday 

Lee is awful , Roe and Holmes are dull as dishwater , Riley is trying to be Feherty but even more annoying 

Pugh is acceptable

Enjoy it when Butch is on

But give me Hazel , Allis , Wayne Grady and the brilliant Ken Brown every day of the week
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree the BBC commentators do a much better job but get such little chance to cover events.I only got sky for the golf but I think its do bad I'm considering whilst still in the cooling down period after purchase cancelling the whole deal.I'd rather watch the old majors I have on dvd and vhs....
What happened to Howard Clark??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2014)

Howard Clark makes appearances at the Majors and WGC and Ryder Cup


----------



## delc (Jan 19, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I've never understood the downer on Mark Roe, Ok he doesn't exactly set the screen alight but I don't think he's too bad. Apparently he was one of the most popular guys on tour, maybe than influenced him getting the Job with Sky.
Ive got to switch over when Simon Holmes appears, regardless of he fact He's a good coach. *He reminds me of "Tory Boy" off Harry Enfield.*

Click to expand...

Yeah, know what you mean!  :lol:


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Howard Clark makes appearances at the Majors and WGC and Ryder Cup
		
Click to expand...

So theres no permanent Howard Clark no Tony Johnstone or The Colonel, Euan Murray"s still there with the dull boys and Tory boy who ive never heard of givving lessons......Have to admit that Sarah Stirk is pretty easy on the eye though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			So theres no permanent Howard Clark no Tony Johnstone or The Colonel, Euan Murray"s still there with the dull boys and Tory boy who ive never heard of givving lessons......Have to admit that Sarah Stirk is pretty easy on the eye though 

Click to expand...

Colonel ?

And Holmes is actually a well respected coach and has had both Faldo and Langer as pupils - shame he has the personality of a wet fish


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Colonel ?

And Holmes is actually a well respected coach and has had both Faldo and Langer as pupils - shame he has the personality of a wet fish
		
Click to expand...

Bruce Critchley


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 19, 2014)

I like Holmes, he has a dry sense of humour. Him and Pugh together doing the shot centre is comedy gold!

Can't stand Mark Roe - miserable, negative, dull.

Rob Lee I can take or leave, where as Ewen Murray I think is great. 

As for the BBC though, Ken Brown I find just odd, Maureen whatever she's called is boring, and Peter Allis needs to go and take a long lie down in an asylum. The man is out of touch, sexist, politically incorrect, tactless......hang on a minute....all this makes him great! Do love me the Allis


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Bruce Critchley
		
Click to expand...


Not a big fan of his as well

The worst two are Hawksworth and Oosterhius ( spelling ) !


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 19, 2014)

I thought Ronan Rafferty was good on Sky but he seems to have also gone.Anyone remember Renton Laidlaw, now that guy could commentate, golf commentary with atmosphere.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			I thought Ronan Rafferty was good on Sky but he seems to have also gone.Anyone remember Renton Laidlaw, now that guy could commentate, golf commentary with atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he still did it for the BBC ?


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought he still did it for the BBC ?
		
Click to expand...

The Golf Channel.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			The Golf Channel.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right - must have interloped across for a chat because I'm sure I remember him chatting to Ken Brown at The Open


----------



## macca64 (Jan 19, 2014)

delc said:



			BBC  golf commentators are much better. Shame that they get so few events to cover!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, apart from Boxy the rest really are poor !


----------



## stevelev (Jan 19, 2014)

Rather than Sky wasting all the money they already do, it would be much better if the Golf Channel aired over here again. When I was contemplating getting into golf it seemed like a good channel with good programmes, coverages, articles and a variety of presenters to suit most people.

The one thing I can't stand about american presenters and commentators is the way they wear the stupid headsets and mics, rather than the discrete style they wear over here. And the amount of Ad's is unnecessary and irritating.

But Roe is awful, no matter how popular he was/ is the fact he is short game coach to many current pro's He chats drivel and seems to put any one not playing his style of short game down. I'm sure if he was a multiple winning pro (not just a couple out of the hundreds of appearances) and spent some time with a voice coach to brighten up his monotone droning he would be better. Holmes and Pugh together are ok, Holmes on his own no good, and Lee is fine prob the best of the bunch.

Maybe the Beeb should offer their commentary team to Sky to share the viewings


----------



## Dodger (Jan 19, 2014)

I find it astonishing that anyone thinks the BBC team is anything other that rank rotten.

Each to their own though.

There will be no golf on the BBC fairly soon I would think,not soon enough for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2014)

Thankfully the Open is protected so will stay away from Sky.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 19, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I find it astonishing that anyone thinks the BBC team is anything other that rank rotten.

Each to their own though.

There will be no golf on the BBC fairly soon I would think,not soon enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

I find it astonishing you lot take the time to moan about something that's not really very important in life- but each to their own


----------



## Dodger (Jan 19, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I find it astonishing you lot take the time to moan about something that's not really very important in life- but each to their own

Click to expand...

Who's moaning?

Stating an opinion is different to moaning.

Is the Open always going to be stuck on the BBC? Surely not? I would have thought money would talk.


----------



## EuanRoss (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't believe there are people that think Soimoin Holmes is anything other than a complete and utter prat on TV. Tony Johnstone is by far one of the best, especially when he's yakking on about the wildlife in Africa. Monty irritates me. Don't mind Roe. Riley, Boxall, Clark, Barter, Murray all class. I like Rob Lee. Butch is always good value for a "WOW". Critchley, I'm not too keen on. 

As for the beeb, I just don't like it, all the guys doing golf on Sky are golf people, there are a few on the beeb who are jacks of all trades and masters of none. Peter Alliss has almost become a parody of himself, anyone who hasn't seen the tweeter Alliss twitter account should check it out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Who's moaning?

Stating an opinion is different to moaning.

Is the Open always going to be stuck on the BBC? Surely not? I would have thought money would talk.
		
Click to expand...

It's on a list of sporting events that must be broadcast on terrestrial telly - along with things like Olympics , World Cup , Commonwealth Games and a few more 

Thankfully because BBC do uninterupted coverage all day long with zero adverts or the need to keep going back to listen to bumbling buffons like Monty.


----------



## kid2 (Jan 19, 2014)

brendy said:



			Murray and Lee are grand, the rest could disappear off the telly tomorrow and I doubt too many would care.
		
Click to expand...

Very much how i would see it also..... I think the older boys just have a charm and character about them though.... Dennis Pugh,  Peter Allis....I love watching Ken on the course.... I think the banther between him and the studio is very witty....
And on the PGA i would say Roger Maltbie and Gary McCord have at least a slight sense of humour.... And Feherty just rips the preverbials out of everyone...:lol:


----------



## Dodger (Jan 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's on a list of sporting events that must be broadcast on terrestrial telly - along with things like Olympics , World Cup , Commonwealth Games and a few more 

Thankfully because BBC do uninterupted coverage all day long with zero adverts or the need to keep going back to listen to bumbling buffons like Monty.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure that isn't the case and it could be taken to Sky as long as highlights are continued on free to air tv. Maybe not? I am sure I saw an article discussing it recently.???


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I am sure that isn't the case and it could be taken to Sky as long as highlights are continued on free to air tv. Maybe not? I am sure I saw an article discussing it recently.???
		
Click to expand...

It might have changed category from A to B if that's the case


But I understand the BBC count it as a jewel and last year Mr Dawson said it wasn't about the money but tradition and standards and wanting golf to be watched by the biggest audience possible - hopefully that means it stay on the BBC


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm sorry but the sky team is superior to the BBC offering with one exception...Ken Brown. I like Rob Lee but would drop Roe for Brown and have them as the three commentators, with Boxall and Radar on the course.


----------



## t_osulliv (Jan 19, 2014)

I think they should push the boat out and get holly sonders from the golf channel


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 19, 2014)

TV commentator's job is to add to the pictures, not just state the blindingly obvious. In addition he/she should be prepared to state his opinion but not impose it.

On this basis from Sky Clark, Critchley, Boxall & Pugh pass the test. Lee, Roe & Riley do not. From the BBC I would say Alliss, Brown & Grady. The remainder do not cut it.


----------



## kid2 (Jan 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm sorry but the sky team is superior to the BBC offering with one exception...Ken Brown. I like Rob Lee but would drop Roe for Brown and have them as the three commentators, with Boxall and Radar on the course.
		
Click to expand...



Forgot about poor old Radar......Love him....


----------



## mchacker (Jan 19, 2014)

Radar is the man, the rest of them are most of the reason I rarely watched European tour events when I had Sky Sports. Murray and Critchley do a fantastic job of making an interesting moment boring, and I can't remember anything Holmes or Pugh ever said as I zone out. Coltart is ok and has some good banter with Rob Lee in the shotcentre.


----------



## Pistol Peter (Jan 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm sorry but the sky team is superior to the BBC offering with one exception...Ken Brown. I like Rob Lee but would drop Roe for Brown and have them as the three commentators, with Boxall and Radar on the course.
		
Click to expand...


Well said Homer.


----------



## Piece (Jan 19, 2014)

Given a choice, I prefer Sky as it has a greater range of tournaments and is more up to date than the Beeb. Golf on the BBC makes me want to don my pipe and slippers and watch in black and white.

Having said that, as long as I can watch the golf tournaments on my TV, I couldn't give a rats hairy who commentates and which corporation is broadcasting it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't care too much for Riley or Roe... 
So the mute button on the remote comes into play...


----------



## HarryMonk (Jan 19, 2014)

Pistol Peter said:



			Well said Homer.
		
Click to expand...

 again we'll said Homer, I used to dread watching the sky team but they have worked at it, and much better coverage.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 20, 2014)

Never stopped to think about it, but Sky have Murray, Lee, Critchley (was on the other week), Clark, Johnstone, Roe, Boxall, Hawksworth, Oosty, Holmes, Pugh, Stirk, Howell, Monty (I know), Di Stewart, Harmon, Coltart, Radar, Barter and various other guests from time to time along with some I may have missed. Wow. No wonder the BBC can't compete.
It just makes me wonder even more why they don't run a dedicated golf channel. You would certainly have enough material to run 24/7 and I am sure they run their F1 channel with fewer experts.


----------



## delc (Jan 20, 2014)

stevelev said:



			Rather than Sky wasting all the money they already do, it would be much better if the Golf Channel aired over here again. When I was contemplating getting into golf it seemed like a good channel with good programmes, coverages, articles and a variety of presenters to suit most people.

The one thing I can't stand about american presenters and commentators is the way they wear the stupid headsets and mics, rather than the discrete style they wear over here. And the amount of Ad's is unnecessary and irritating.

But Roe is awful, no matter how popular he was/ is the fact he is short game coach to many current pro's He chats drivel and seems to put any one not playing his style of short game down. I'm sure if he was a multiple winning pro (not just a couple out of the hundreds of appearances) and spent some time with a voice coach to brighten up his monotone droning he would be better. Holmes and Pugh together are ok, Holmes on his own no good, and Lee is fine prob the best of the bunch.

Maybe the Beeb should offer their commentary team to Sky to share the viewings
		
Click to expand...

The Golf Channel stopped being available to UK viewers when JJBSports stopped sponsoring it. I really miss it! Is there any way of getting it these days?  I am signed up to their website, but no live feeds available on that as far as I can work out.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 20, 2014)

I absolutely cannot stand Mark Roe, patronising, arrogant, I've taught all the best players in the world, he so get up my nose!

Peter Alliss, Ken Brown, Radar, Ewan Murray, Andy Coltart, Critchley and the "on course" bits done by a 25 year old Olivia Newton John would just be my dream set up ( sorry about the last one but it is just a dream)


----------

